# Poll-Y vs U



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's settle it once and for all on paper, so that we don't have to wait for Saturday.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the silly poll means nothing when EVERYTHING will be decided on the field on Saturday. It won't be decided by popular voting, fan polling, no paying off referees. Only some good old fashion football.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am hoping for old fashion football! That means lots of Unga running utes over. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am hoping for old fashion football! That means lots of Unga running utes over.


That is one thing I hate about Unga, he's a beast. I hope the Utes can slow him down.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well the silly poll means nothing when EVERYTHING will be decided on the field on Saturday. It won't be decided by popular voting, fan polling, no paying off referees. Only some good old fashion football.


Sorry, but you are wrong! This is a bonafide and binding poll.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We will see how much water it holds after the game is over, and the better team scores a victory.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes win by two touchdowns, nuff said, you can shut the poll down that is the final answer. 8) :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU wins... not sure by how much but they win. Utah hasn't shown anything that would make me think they can definitely win this one. Add in that its in Provo (true, they got spanked twice by better teams there this year) and if i had money on the game, I'd be betting Cougs... to cover the spread even. _/O _/O _/O 

I didn't vote in the poll because my option wasn't there. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> BYU wins... not sure by how much but they win. Utah hasn't shown anything that would make me think they can definitely win this one. Add in that its in Provo (true, they got spanked twice by better teams there this year) and if i had money on the game, I'd be betting Cougs... to cover the spread even. _/O _/O _/O
> 
> I didn't vote in the poll because my option wasn't there. 8)


Boy just when I thought you couldn't say any stupider comments you come with this one. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: I agree that Utah is nothing to write home about, but what has BYU proved? Either way these teams are going to end up with 9+ wins which is not bad at all. Just in case you were wondering that is more wins than Washington and Utah State have had in the last three years. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Boy just when I thought you couldn't say any stupider comments you come with this one. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: I agree that Utah is nothing to write home about, but what has BYU proved? Either way these teams are going to end up with 9+ wins which is not bad at all. Just in case you were wondering that is more wins than Washington and Utah State have had in the last three years. :shock: :mrgreen:


I can at least give them credit for having a somewhat effective offense at times. Utah's offense has yet to look like more than a lucky two hand touch intermural team against anyone this year. :? If BYU's defense even rolls out of bed on Saturday, they are good enough to give Utah's offense fits, especially with their choices at quarterback. Look what Air Force and Wyoming.... WYOMING, did to Utah for at least half the game when they played. Utah is not that difficult to stop unless you just totally suck. BYU... as long as they can keep Max clean, so he's not stressing about the eyes he needs in the back of his head, they'll pick apart the Utah D. They don't need to run the ball that well, Utahs secondary stinks that bad that they can rely on the pass and still win. Is that what I want to happen? Oh hell no.... but its reality and in this case, probability. Has Washington stunk up the joint? Yeah badly the last couple years. That said, they've been ranked as many times this decade as the Utes had up till last year.... has Utah State ever been ranked? I'll check and get back to you. 8) The other reason I think the Utes lose is because history always repeats itself... and the Utes are due to finish unranked this season.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Boy just when I thought you couldn't say any stupider comments you come with this one. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: I agree that Utah is nothing to write home about, but what has BYU proved? Either way these teams are going to end up with 9+ wins which is not bad at all. Just in case you were wondering that is more wins than Washington and Utah State have had in the last three years. :shock: :mrgreen:
> ...


Have you heard of Merlin Olsen? :mrgreen: Utah State has sucked for way too many years now, I hope sometime soon they can get the program in the right direction and I think they are on track. Utah wins by two touchdowns, that is all I have to say, I explained myself in another thread, now we just wait and see.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Utah wins by two touchdowns, that is all I have to say, I explained myself in another thread, now we just wait and see.


The whole point of the poll is not having to wait for Saturday; it will all be settled here. :mrgreen:

RR77,
I want to agree with you, but can't. This year reminds me of 2005 with a QB for the U who had not even played and was passed up by a true freshman for the job. The Y had beat teams the U lost to and struggled with, statistically there was no need for a game in my mind. The score at the half was 24-0 I think with CB dropping a for sure TD of about 80 yards on the first play-absolute heartbreaker. They came back to make it a game second half and OT, but still lost. I think the problem was in the way Bronco approaches it-just another game...and Whitt has these guys ready for the climax of their entire lives...and they both play that way it seems.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

Utah by 17 24-41


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HONER80080 said:


> Utah by 17 24-41


FnA!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HONER80080 said:


> Utah by 17 24-41


Welcome to the forum Honer! Oh wait, you are a ewt fan....I guess we will let you stay... :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Trying to be serious now, I am really having a hard time with this one. To think that the Y has the line by 7-1/2 truly surprises me. Going through the last several years of games. 
Add the Y's last 
2008-U throttles the Y
2007-Lucky 4th and 17 and drive the field...Y wins barely
2006-Last play of the game score for the Y to barely win
2005-OT U wins
2004-U throttles
2003-worst game ever in the whole series, Y is shut out for the first time in decades 3-0 U
2002-13-6 U McBride's last game
2001-24-21 Y-can you say Luke STaley?
2000-34-27 Y comes from behind for last minute win, Doman's great game and Lavell's last game
1999-20-17 U
1998-26-24 Y
Point being, any Y fan who is confident is dumb IMHO. Getting anxious!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Trying to be serious now, I am really having a hard time with this one. To think that the Y has the line by 7-1/2 truly surprises me. Going through the last several years of games.
> Add the Y's last
> 2008-U throttles the Y
> 2007-Lucky 4th and 17 and drive the field...Y wins barely
> ...


You can change the Y to a U and the statement still holds true. Records for the most part can be thrown out in this series especially this year since they are identical. :mrgreen: All that being said Utes by two touchdowns. 8) :lol:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Jahan, you are wrong on one thing, it will be 24-17 Utah, take that to Wendover my brother!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I've said it before...The Holy War is the second best in-state rivalry in the country, after the Iron Bowl.
> I think today's game is close all day and gets won or lost in the last 2 minutes. The margin of victory will be a single digit. I'm stoked! 8)


You nailed it!


----------

